# Am one Happy Bunny!



## ArabianNights

So the bowab came over just now... along with a boy who looked no older then 17 years old armed with a plastic bag (tool box ) and the boy walked straight to my bathroom, in his dirty shoes (  ) and step into the bath (!!!!) along with his dirty, muddy shoes and unscrewed the boiler type heater thing above it. I said to him, 'Tariq al-Masryeen' (The way of the Egyptians). He laughed. Before, the bath was the only source of hot water for me, and the sink and the kitchen sink were a source of very trickly freezing cold water. The water pressure was very very bad... little more then a trickle. I just thought and put it down to 'Egypt', until some others here advised me that it wasn't. After he did whatever (which looked like nothing but peering into the insides of the boiler thing), he screwed it back together and he then unscrewed the washers of each and every tap in the house. He re-screwed them again. Surprise, surprise, there was was hot water -- and not just that, it was GUSHING    .... I now have nice GUSHING hot water  I am so, so, so, so happy!

I can wash my dishes in warm water 

He left the house, saying that the 'tariq alMasryeen' is the best.   

I dont care, I now have hot water and do not have to move  Imma gonna go stuff myself now, to a nice cafe/restaurant in celebration.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Mabruk


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Mabruk


Tank you, tank you


----------



## MaidenScotland

You have to be tough to survive.


----------



## Lanason

Funny init that just a good water supply has us cheering for joy.

I have been DIY'ing today.
Fitted a new wireless doorbell
put up coat hooks in the Hall
put up hooks in the bedroom

simple things, but pure pleasure


----------



## mamasue

When I lived in Egypt, my taps turned to a trickle.
I called the bawab....he unscrewed the ends of the taps and showed me loads of lime stuff clogging the filter thing.
Within seconds, I had great water flow!
I did it myself after that, every time it slowed slightly.
It's amazing how much guk gets caught!

I'm glad you got it sorted, Arabian Nights.....it's great how these small things keep us happy in Egypt!!!


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> When I lived in Egypt, my taps turned to a trickle.
> I called the bawab....he unscrewed the ends of the taps and showed me loads of lime stuff clogging the filter thing.
> Within seconds, I had great water flow!
> I did it myself after that, every time it slowed slightly.
> It's amazing how much guk gets caught!
> 
> I'm glad you got it sorted, Arabian Nights.....it's great how these small things keep us happy in Egypt!!!


Bacon sarnies for breakfast and roast pork with crackling for Sunday lunch would have kept me happy.:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## SHendra

hurghadapat said:


> Bacon sarnies for breakfast and roast pork with crackling for Sunday lunch would have kept me happy.:dance::dance::dance:


I use to think I'd murder for a bacon 'butty' while I was out there. Since coming home I hardly bothered!! I do admit to cooking a a huge gammon joint at xmas however that did not last long at all  

Glad you've water Arabian.. bet you feel a million dollars!


----------



## Lanason

We manage to get a good supply of proper bacon - and lovely it is too.......


----------



## hurghadapat

SHendra said:


> I use to think I'd murder for a bacon 'butty' while I was out there. Since coming home I hardly bothered!! I do admit to cooking a a huge gammon joint at xmas however that did not last long at all
> 
> Glad you've water Arabian.. bet you feel a million dollars!


Me to....also used to die for fish and chips from a chip shop and very rarely do i have them...it's a case of you always want what you can't have.


----------



## hurghadapat

Lanason said:


> We manage to get a good supply of proper bacon - and lovely it is too.......


Take it then it's not that awful "beef bacon"....used to get ham and what was supposed to be bacon from one of the coptic shops in Hurghada but the bacon wasn't cured so just tasted like thinly sliced pork.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Me to....also used to die for fish and chips from a chip shop and very rarely do i have them...it's a case of you always want what you can't have.




ohhh don't.. I had a friend chatting to me on Skype when his fish supper was delivered and I was drooling despite the fact I have never had a fish supper at home in years.

I must admit when driving from Glasgow airport I always call in to Tescos on the way to my cousins and I stock up on, potato scones, ginger beer, snowballs and macroon bars, plus of course scotch pies (something I never ate when I lived in Scotland).

It is of course as you say.. wanting what you can't have.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Take it then it's not that awful "beef bacon"....used to get ham and what was supposed to be bacon from one of the coptic shops in Hurghada but the bacon wasn't cured so just tasted like thinly sliced pork.




I took someone to Maison Thomas for a pizza and we had one with beef bacon on it.. I actually had another sneaky look at the menu as I was sure it was bacon and so did my fellow diner as she asked me.. is this bacon and I had to assure her I would never order bacon for her.


----------



## Lanason

hurghadapat said:


> Take it then it's not that awful "beef bacon"....used to get ham and what was supposed to be bacon from one of the coptic shops in Hurghada but the bacon wasn't cured so just tasted like thinly sliced pork.


from a shop called "Morrisons" :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> from a shop called "Morrisons" :eyebrows:




You have visitors who were only allowed to visit providing they brought kilos of the stuff


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> You have visitors who were only allowed to visit providing they brought kilos of the stuff


Hmm.....my son once arrived with a haggis,stilton,bacon,pork pies and of course marmite....but hey thought you were out celebrating Burns Night.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Hmm.....my son once arrived with a haggis,stilton,bacon,pork pies and of course marmite....but hey thought you were out celebrating Burns Night.




Friday night...


----------



## SHendra

A friend was visiting me out there one time. She was from Romania. She brought with her Pork Sausages to give to me from her mother! I being me thought I'll place them in my freezer for a day I most fancy them! A few weeks later I invited some friends over for drinks, was near xmas time and this was way before I had my child.

Anyway there we all were having a few drinks whilst playing some board games when 2 of my friends sudgested ordering some food.. I said no need I have a kitchen here go help yourselves! Thought nothing more of it.

The next day I awoke feeling not so great, it isnt often I even have a drink so yes I was a little worse to wear! I thought NOW is the perefect time for those sausages! I hunted my freezer .. emptied it and just could not find them at all. 

It dawned on me that my friend had cooked and ate them the night before.. worse part was that he was the only muslim amonst the group of friends that night! Later that day I had to go see him to tell him what has happend and to see if it was the sausages he ate or was if it someone else. Sure enought it was him so I explained what they were and apologised for the incident. Lucky for me he could see the funny side and he was a logical person to understand that he didnt know so there was no point drewlling on it etc etc. But the look on his face when I told has remained with me to this day.. It was like I've just given him some life sentence. He did follow it up mind by saying 'they did taste very nice.. but no problem my friend!'


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> A friend was visiting me out there one time. She was from Romania. She brought with her Pork Sausages to give to me from her mother! I being me thought I'll place them in my freezer for a day I most fancy them! A few weeks later I invited some friends over for drinks, was near xmas time and this was way before I had my child.
> 
> Anyway there we all were having a few drinks whilst playing some board games when 2 of my friends sudgested ordering some food.. I said no need I have a kitchen here go help yourselves! Thought nothing more of it.
> 
> The next day I awoke feeling not so great, it isnt often I even have a drink so yes I was a little worse to wear! I thought NOW is the perefect time for those sausages! I hunted my freezer .. emptied it and just could not find them at all.
> 
> It dawned on me that my friend had cooked and ate them the night before.. worse part was that he was the only muslim amonst the group of friends that night! Later that day I had to go see him to tell him what has happend and to see if it was the sausages he ate or was if it someone else. Sure enought it was him so I explained what they were and apologised for the incident. Lucky for me he could see the funny side and he was a logical person to understand that he didnt know so there was no point drewlling on it etc etc. But the look on his face when I told has remained with me to this day.. It was like I've just given him some life sentence. He did follow it up mind by saying 'they did taste very nice.. but no problem my friend!'




Nice one but I want to know how they always know the smell of pork or bacon?


----------



## SHendra

I was surprised to be honest that he ate them without even questioning it, considering that Egyptian sausages tend to be around same size as chipolatas!

But you have a point about the smell of them too especially when you consider the amount of salt in their diets and that bacon / pork does give off that salty smell when cooking.


----------



## txlstewart

Lanason said:


> We manage to get a good supply of proper bacon - and lovely it is too.......


I would've clicked on the "Envious" button if there was one......


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Nice one but I want to know how they always know the smell of pork or bacon?


Lol....the same way that lots of muslims know what a hangover is like.


----------



## ArabianNights

mamasue said:


> When I lived in Egypt, my taps turned to a trickle.
> I called the bawab....he unscrewed the ends of the taps and showed me loads of lime stuff clogging the filter thing.
> Within seconds, I had great water flow!
> I did it myself after that, every time it slowed slightly.
> It's amazing how much guk gets caught!
> 
> I'm glad you got it sorted, Arabian Nights.....it's great how these small things keep us happy in Egypt!!!


Funny you say that.... when he unscrewed the washer thingy (the same thing that you are talking about) he placed it in his mouth and blew into it. Now why would anyone wanna place something like that in their mouth is beyond me! Thats why I say 'The way of the Egyptians' lol


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> Me to....also used to die for fish and chips from a chip shop and very rarely do i have them...it's a case of you always want what you can't have.


Nooooooo ((( ive been craving Fish and Chips forever


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> I took someone to Maison Thomas for a pizza and we had one with beef bacon on it.. I actually had another sneaky look at the menu as I was sure it was bacon and so did my fellow diner as she asked me.. is this bacon and I had to assure her I would never order bacon for her.


Was it bacon? I dont even know what the rules are in Egypt, in terms of offering bacon on restaurant menus - and the real bacon too. Contray to others here, I would be worried, if it was actually bacon!


----------



## txlstewart

ArabianNights said:


> Was it bacon? I dont even know what the rules are in Egypt, in terms of offering bacon on restaurant menus - and the real bacon too. Contray to others here, I would be worried, if it was actually bacon!


It's beef bacon....except at the British Club (BCA) and Ace Club in Cairo.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Was it bacon? I dont even know what the rules are in Egypt, in terms of offering bacon on restaurant menus - and the real bacon too. Contray to others here, I would be worried, if it was actually bacon!




No they said it was beef bacon on the menu.. but it did taste rather too good

I do not think they would put a pork product on any dish or even admit to cooking pork on the premises .


----------



## ArabianNights

SHendra said:


> I was surprised to be honest that he ate them without even questioning it, considering that Egyptian sausages tend to be around same size as chipolatas!
> 
> But you have a point about the smell of them too especially when you consider the amount of salt in their diets and that bacon / pork does give off that salty smell when cooking.


Maybe this is because I was born and raised in the UK - and I know the smell of bacon a mile off! Trouble is, that here they are not accustomed to it and since everything in Egypt is 'halal', it would never dawn on someone that it could not be. If I went to a friends house for dinner, I would not even think to wonder whether it was halal or not - its a agiven that it would be. I personally hate the smell of bacon.... yuk! But that's probably because I do not eat it and its forbidden for us, so maybe its psychological. I remember one of my first jobs was waiting on tables and washing dishes in Debehams cafe lol .... oh the bacon I had to handle! Was akin to the ikkiness of washing dead bodies lol


----------



## ArabianNights

txlstewart said:


> It's beef bacon....except at the British Club (BCA) and Ace Club in Cairo.....


So do they need some kind of special license so serve Bacon or something?


----------



## SHendra

ArabianNights said:


> Maybe this is because I was born and raised in the UK - and I know the smell of bacon a mile off! Trouble is, that here they are not accustomed to it and since everything in Egypt is 'halal', it would never dawn on someone that it could not be. If I went to a friends house for dinner, I would not even think to wonder whether it was halal or not - its a agiven that it would be. I personally hate the smell of bacon.... yuk! But that's probably because I do not eat it and its forbidden for us, so maybe its psychological. I remember one of my first jobs was waiting on tables and washing dishes in Debehams cafe lol .... oh the bacon I had to handle! Was akin to the ikkiness of washing dead bodies lol


I do understand all that.. like you say it the way we are raised. In pretty much the same way I use to want to run away from my nan kitchen whenever she went to do some cooking I couldnt' handle. Pigs trot, cutting fish head off, skinning rabbits.. these things I can not handle! One time I sent my doorman for a chicken it came back with his head still on.. I couldn't eat chicken for months! lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

I once dropped two bottles of red wine in the lift.. the smell permeated through the whole building.. security came and asked me if it was me that dropped the alcohol lol.. there was no glass as that stayed in the bag.. I denied all knowledge.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> No they said it was beef bacon on the menu.. but it did taste rather too good
> 
> I do not think they would put a pork product on any dish or even admit to cooking pork on the premises .


I hope so! I do not want to 'accidentally' eat pork.. mind you, if I did, I would have known!


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> So do they need some kind of special license so serve Bacon or something?




No licence required.. you can buy pork products in Egypt.
Spinneys in Dubai sells british bacon and it seems strange you can't get it in Spinneys here.


----------



## ArabianNights

SHendra said:


> I do understand all that.. like you say it the way we are raised. In pretty much the same way I use to want to run away from my nan kitchen whenever she went to do some cooking I couldnt' handle. Pigs trot, cutting fish head off, skinning rabbits.. these things I can not handle! One time I sent my doorman for a chicken it came back with his head still on.. I couldn't eat chicken for months! lol


Oh, thats nothing! I had the pleasure, when I was quite young - in watching a chicken get 'halaaled' back in that village.... it was still jumping around, it head not completely off its body. Was a sight, I tell ya. I didn't eat it, or any other meat dishes for months! 

I guess its the same for vegetarians - they know the smell of meat a mile off - its like a 7th sense or something (6th sense for those who can see ghosts lol)


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> No licence required.. you can buy pork products in Egypt.
> Spinneys in Dubai sells british bacon and it seems strange you can't get it in Spinneys here.


Now that could be worrying for Muslims. I doubt that they do it, but technically, they COULD serve it in restaurants here then.... nothing stopping them!


----------



## CatMandoo

ArabianNights said:


> I hope so! I do not want to 'accidentally' eat pork.. mind you, if I did, I would have known!


This reminds me of something that happened at McDonalds. Husband and I had stopped for a hot fudge sundae on way home. They had their breakfast menu card on the table and I was looking at it. Noticed they had the breakfast sandwich on it, you know the one with egg,cheese,canadian bacon on a toasted muffin.

One of the cashiers was walking by and I asked him what they used instead of the canadian bacon, since it didn't state anywhere on the menu that real pork was used. He told me they used the same product they used in the states, canadian bacon.

I didn't believe him of course, so I went up and asked for the manager and asked him the same question. His answer was the same. It was pork. I asked him how they could use pork and not inform customers of this. He just shook his head and said it was their company policy. He didn't know anything else about it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Last year I went to a St Patricks night and stopped two of my Muslim friends eating the Irish Stew that had pork in it why it had pork I have no idea as that is not the recipe.


----------



## SHendra

ArabianNights said:


> Oh, thats nothing! I had the pleasure, when I was quite young - in watching a chicken get 'halaaled' back in that village.... it was still jumping around, it head not completely off its body. Was a sight, I tell ya. I didn't eat it, or any other meat dishes for months!
> 
> I guess its the same for vegetarians - they know the smell of meat a mile off - its like a 7th sense or something (6th sense for those who can see ghosts lol)


I'm surprised I never became vegetarian out there to be honest. Was a goat living in my building few years ago on a balcony.. use to hear him baaaa'ing. Then the feast days came and he got killed just as I was walking out of the building. From then on I didn't go out at all around the feast times! 

It funny I not long done my tesco shop which will come in the morning and I have actually ordered some Quorn! As I like it sometimes as an alternative.. after this conversation I'm glad I have now! lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> This reminds me of something that happened at McDonalds. Husband and I had stopped for a hot fudge sundae on way home. They had their breakfast menu card on the table and I was looking at it. Noticed they had the breakfast sandwich on it, you know the one with egg,cheese,canadian bacon on a toasted muffin.
> 
> One of the cashiers was walking by and I asked him what they used instead of the canadian bacon, since it didn't state anywhere on the menu that real pork was used. He told me they used the same product they used in the states, canadian bacon.
> 
> I didn't believe him of course, so I went up and asked for the manager and asked him the same question. His answer was the same. It was pork. I asked him how they could use pork and not inform customers of this. He just shook his head and said it was their company policy. He didn't know anything else about it.




I wonder if they told you that because you are American? I would find it incredible they would serve real bacon to Muslims that surely must be against the law.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> This reminds me of something that happened at McDonalds. Husband and I had stopped for a hot fudge sundae on way home. They had their breakfast menu card on the table and I was looking at it. Noticed they had the breakfast sandwich on it, you know the one with egg,cheese,canadian bacon on a toasted muffin.
> 
> One of the cashiers was walking by and I asked him what they used instead of the canadian bacon, since it didn't state anywhere on the menu that real pork was used. He told me they used the same product they used in the states, canadian bacon.
> 
> I didn't believe him of course, so I went up and asked for the manager and asked him the same question. His answer was the same. It was pork. I asked him how they could use pork and not inform customers of this. He just shook his head and said it was their company policy. He didn't know anything else about it.



There you go. Im shocked, but not surprised. I have always wondered whether the meat (beef/chicken etc) is actually halaal or not. I mentioned this before here on this forum - I wonder whether the actual imported foods in the supermarkets here are halaal or not. There are lots of things imported from the USA and the UK, that are usually inedible by Muslims. Now, I am sure they are not halaal.


----------



## CatMandoo

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder if they told you that because you are American? I would find it incredible they would serve real bacon to Muslims that surely must be against the law.


It is really strange isn't it. This was about a year and a half ago, and I was still wearing hijab at that time, so he could clearly see I was muslim, so I don't think the American thing came into play. I really gave him a hard time about it, I don't think he will forget my mug...


----------



## SHendra

I remember reading an artical many moons ago of complaints against KFC and Mo'Mens. It was mainly about their chickens.. I do not know if there was any truth in it and I can not for the life of me find this artical now. (Just been trying)

But it mainly was saying that the chickens were already 'dead' as in they were not killed for the purpose they most likely died of something else/illness or at end of life. I got put off eating in those places after reading that! Again do not know if there was truth in this or if it was pure rumour/lies/scarmongering!


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder if they told you that because you are American? I would find it incredible they would serve real bacon to Muslims that surely must be against the law.


That brings in a whole new discussion about ethics and morals and religion. I am not surprised to be honest in Egypt. You know very well, Maiden, that Egyptians are not such beacons of Islam, as they like to say they are on their lips. Why would they care about whether the meat is halaal or not? There are many London based Arabs, who eat McDonalds and the like... including the beef burgers etc, which I cannot eat cuz it is not halal, many do not care and I doubt the Egyptian government does


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> There you go. Im shocked, but not surprised. I have always wondered whether the meat (beef/chicken etc) is actually halaal or not. I mentioned this before here on this forum - I wonder whether the actual imported foods in the supermarkets here are halaal or not. There are lots of things imported from the USA and the UK, that are usually inedible by Muslims. Now, I am sure they are not halaal.




My friend used to import foodstuffs and it all had to be halal..

In the UK there was an outcry that most of the meat/chicken served in schools is halal and many supermarkets have said that their meat is halal although they do not advertise the fact.
Personally I do not like halal but thats a different story


----------



## Lanason

Is the BEEF in Heinz corned beef from Brasil Halal ??


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> That brings in a whole new discussion about ethics and morals and religion. I am not surprised to be honest in Egypt. You know very well, Maiden, that Egyptians are not such beacons of Islam, as they like to say they are on their lips. Why would they care about whether the meat is halaal or not? There are many London based Arabs, who eat McDonalds and the like... including the beef burgers etc, which I cannot eat cuz it is not halal, many do not care and I doubt the Egyptian government does




Are you telling me there is no Halal MCDs in London? They have them in the midlands.


----------



## ArabianNights

SHendra said:


> I remember reading an artical many moons ago of complaints against KFC and Mo'Mens. It was mainly about their chickens.. I do not know if there was any truth in it and I can not for the life of me find this artical now. (Just been trying)
> 
> But it mainly was saying that the chickens were already 'dead' as in they were not killed for the purpose they most likely died of something else/illness or at end of life. I got put off eating in those places after reading that! Again do not know if there was truth in this or if it was pure rumour/lies/scarmongering!


This all comes down to personal beliefs and peoples own interpretations of what is haram and what isn't... I have comes across some Somali people and Sudanese, who claim that chicken does not have to be killed in the Islamic way, because they are already 'spare', whatever that means.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Is the BEEF in Heinz corned beef from Brasil Halal ??




It says it is...


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Are you telling me there is no Halal MCDs in London? They have them in the midlands.


There might be, but I stopped eating MCD long ago... the one they eat at (Marble Arch) certainly isn't. If there are Halaal MCD's in London, they tend to be in places where there is a large Muslim community, such as Stratford or Southall.


----------



## CatMandoo

There are constant scandals going on in this country with regards to food. Look at all the fish that was being imported from Vietnam that had was being raised in WasteWater (Sewage)!! The contaminated wheat, rotten meat from Sudan. Chicken breasts that were thoroughly rotten and then soaked in bleach and repackaged for sale. Vegetables being grown using Pesticides banned in every country in this world. The list goes on and on....


----------



## SHendra

You get those imported tins of Tuna with 'Halal' written accross the label.. when you just know it just can't be! lol


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> My friend used to import foodstuffs and it all had to be halal..
> 
> In the UK there was an outcry that most of the meat/chicken served in schools is halal and many supermarkets have said that their meat is halal although they do not advertise the fact.
> Personally I do not like halal but thats a different story


I personally trust the 'halaalness' of meat in the UK then here. At least in the UK it is regulated and certified.


----------



## CatMandoo

Oh and don't forget all the chickens being fed hormones to make them "edible" in about 5 - 6 weeks instead of the normal 3 - 4 months. I thnk they do this with other animals too. Don't just wonder what all those hormones in the meat are doing to us?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Years ago there was a big scandal about the abattoir in Sharm not complying with halal..
but I have had the misfortune to witness halal killings and there is no way it is done correctly when it is performed on the landing outside your door during the feast.. saying a prayer doesn't make it halal


----------



## ArabianNights

SHendra said:


> You get those imported tins of Tuna with 'Halal' written accross the label.. when you just know it just can't be! lol


You forgot the Halaal ketchup and the halaal soya sauce and the halaal indonesian nasi goreng ready made paste


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> Oh and don't forget all the chickens being fed hormones to make them "edible" in about 5 - 6 weeks instead of the normal 3 - 4 months. I thnk they do this with other animals too. Don't just wonder what all those hormones in the meat are doing to us?



My goddaughter is from farming stock and I always went 50/50 on a beast with her father,, who always said it will come hormone/antibiotic free as there is no way I would eat meat that has been injected.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> You forgot the Halaal ketchup and the halaal soya sauce and the halaal indonesian nasi goreng ready made paste




Lol yes but of course it does just mean allowed 

I wonder why they don't have haram stickers


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Years ago there was a big scandal about the abattoir in Sharm not complying with halal..
> but I have had the misfortune to witness halal killings and there is no way it is done correctly when it is performed on the landing outside your door during the feast.. saying a prayer doesn't make it halal


Halal meat is where the meat has to be killed in such a way that it feels as less pain as possible - kinda like how it shouldnt be known that its about to be killed - all the blood has to be drained out and while all this is done passages from the Quran should be read - although people memorize it.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder why they don't have haram stickers


You would think they would have them, wouldn't you? Would just make life for both Muslims and non-Muslims alike much easier


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> Years ago there was a big scandal about the abattoir in Sharm not complying with halal..
> but I have had the misfortune to witness halal killings and there is no way it is done correctly when it is performed on the landing outside your door during the feast.. saying a prayer doesn't make it halal


Use to bother me a little bit seeing the locals patting and feeding these animals and being all nice once they started to fill the streets just before the feast.

Just a totally different mindset to us.. I befriended a lamb when I was a kid, her mother have died so I use to go to the farm and help bottle feed this baby lamb.. I could never look at it then after befriending it and think yum yum I'm going to have you tomorrow! 

Maybe it a generation thing too not just cultural.. I just cant eat anything I seen the face of lol.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Halal meat is where the meat has to be killed in such a way that it feels as less pain as possible - kinda like how it shouldnt be known that its about to be killed - all the blood has to be drained out and while all this is done passages from the Quran should be read - although people memorize it.




I know how it should be done but these men who are employed to kill a lamb on the landing do not do it properly other than saying the passage. the kill one lamb in the presence of another using blunt knives.. I don't see the point of making a fuss of it must be halal if it is not done correctly. I have actually heard them chopping meat o up whilst their live brothers where standing waiting there turn.. the feast is a horrendous time for me.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> I know how it should be done but these men who are employed to kill a lamb on the landing do not do it properly other than saying the passage. the kill one lamb in the presence of another using blunt knives.. I don't see the point of making a fuss of it must be halal if it is not done correctly. I have actually heard them chopping meat o up whilst their live brothers where standing waiting there turn.. the feast is a horrendous time for me.


So, I guess you've just confirmed for me, whether the meat is actually halaal or not.... by the sounds it, it isn't! Not surprised at all~


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> So, I guess you've just confirmed for me, whether the meat is actually halaal or not.... by the sounds it, it isn't! Not surprised at all~




it's Egyptian halaal:


----------



## ArabianNights

SHendra said:


> I just cant eat anything I seen the face of lol.


Same. I dont know how they do it. I remember in the village back in Pakistan, one of my many grandfathers was sitting and petting a chicken on his lap - the chicken was ever so comfy and he was feeding it seeds and stuff. He said he was gonna halaal it that night! I was like ehhhh! How? His response was that he raised and fed it himself, at least he knows what he's eating, not like that artificial plastic stuff they sell in those places called shops!


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> it's Egyptian halaal:


----------



## CatMandoo

These are the ideals conditions for a halal slaughter, now whether it remains halal if any of the steps are omitted, I don't know.

a) The animal is given a drink of water and is to be placed lying down facing Mecca
b) The animal must be calmed
c) The animal is not allowed to see other animals going to slaughter or being slaughtered and ideally not let to smell other animals' blood
d) The animal can at no time see the knife
e) The knife must be razor sharp
f) A prayer must be read and the intention to take the animal's life for the correct reasons must be made
g) The neck must be slit in one clean pull of the knife cutting through the skin and oesophagus right to the back of the neck
h) The animal must be held securely until all life has left it


I also have witness these slaughters year after year, and have finally convinced my husband we will no longer take part in it. The method used here is truly barbaric. We now distribute whatever money we would have used to purchase the lambs to our neighbors in need. We both feel better about it now. I did have to use the "they will get much more money than that little piece of meat" thing, but it worked.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Same. I dont know how they do it. I remember in the village back in Pakistan, one of my many grandfathers was sitting and petting a chicken on his lap - the chicken was ever so comfy and he was feeding it seeds and stuff. He said he was gonna halaal it that night! I was like ehhhh! How? His response was that he raised and fed it himself, at least he knows what he's eating, not like that artificial plastic stuff they sell in those places called shops!




It is strange how we all view our meat.
I generally don't eat meat here.. because it is halaal yet I come from a family who shoot game and I eat pheasant but I figure that they have a fighting chance to get away.
In the UK I cannot eat meat that I have to butcher.. if I chop meat up for a stew then I cannot eat it. 
I do not like bones on my plate yet my favourite joint is rib.. I figure if it is on my plate I should be able to eat it and not have to work for it.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> These are the ideals conditions for a halal slaughter, now whether it remains halal if any of the steps are omitted, I don't know.
> 
> a) The animal is given a drink of water and is to be placed lying down facing Mecca
> b) The animal must be calmed
> c) The animal is not allowed to see other animals going to slaughter or being slaughtered and ideally not let to smell other animals' blood
> d) The animal can at no time see the knife
> e) The knife must be razor sharp
> f) A prayer must be read and the intention to take the animal's life for the correct reasons must be made
> g) The neck must be slit in one clean pull of the knife cutting through the skin and oesophagus right to the back of the neck
> h) The animal must be held securely until all life has left it
> 
> 
> I also have witness these slaughters year after year, and have finally convinced my husband we will no longer take part in it. The method used here is truly barbaric. We now distribute whatever money we would have used to purchase the lambs to our neighbors in need. We both feel better about it now. I did have to use the "they will get much more money than that little piece of meat" thing, but it worked.


OK, Fine. But what about the meat sold in shops throughout the year, and not just the one's slaughtered during Eid al-Adha? If they slaughter them like this for Eid, then what make it certain that they do not do it the same way any other time of the year? It truly is barbaric to say the least.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> OK, Fine. But what about the meat sold in shops throughout the year, and not just the one's slaughtered during Eid al-Adha? If they slaughter them like this for Eid, then what make it certain that they do not do it the same way any other time of the year? It truly is barbaric to say the least.




but they don't slaughter them like this for Eide.. not that I have witnessed.
I have seen lambs slaughtered in the street when the others are standing around eating out of the mangers.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sadly this is just a very cruel unforgiving country.

The animal is treated cruelly when it is alive which is haraam so I don't see them doing things any differently in death.


----------



## CatMandoo

Anyways, I prefer not to get into deep Islamic discussions on general forums. I say Bismillah before eating and know that Allah knows my intentions.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> but they don't slaughter them like this for Eide.. not that I have witnessed.
> I have seen lambs slaughtered in the street when the others are standing around eating out of the mangers.


Yes, I know that they dont slaughter them like this for Eid - which makes me wonder how they slaughter them other times of the year. 

When I was a kid, we had a BBQ in our garden and the whole family, including cousins etc came around. One of my cousins told me something disgusting about the minced meat used to make the kebabs (cant remember what now) and since that day, I never ate minced meat. I was about 11 years old then. I only started eating it again about 2 years ago and I am 29 now :juggle:


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Yes, I know that they dont slaughter them like this for Eid - which makes me wonder how they slaughter them other times of the year.
> 
> When I was a kid, we had a BBQ in our garden and the whole family, including cousins etc came around. One of my cousins told me something disgusting about the minced meat used to make the kebabs (cant remember what now) and since that day, I never ate minced meat. I was about 11 years old then. I only started eating it again about 2 years ago and I am 29 now :juggle:




I actually stopped eating lamb years ago simply because I lived beside a paddock of lambs who were running around chasing each other and having such a great time..


----------



## Whitedesert

ArabianNights said:


> So the bowab came over just now... along with a boy who looked no older then 17 years old armed with a plastic bag (tool box ) and the boy walked straight to my bathroom, in his dirty shoes (  ) and step into the bath (!!!!) along with his dirty, muddy shoes and unscrewed the boiler type heater thing above it. I said to him, 'Tariq al-Masryeen' (The way of the Egyptians). He laughed. Before, the bath was the only source of hot water for me, and the sink and the kitchen sink were a source of very trickly freezing cold water. The water pressure was very very bad... little more then a trickle. I just thought and put it down to 'Egypt', until some others here advised me that it wasn't. After he did whatever (which looked like nothing but peering into the insides of the boiler thing), he screwed it back together and he then unscrewed the washers of each and every tap in the house. He re-screwed them again. Surprise, surprise, there was was hot water -- and not just that, it was GUSHING    .... I now have nice GUSHING hot water  I am so, so, so, so happy!
> 
> I can wash my dishes in warm water
> 
> He left the house, saying that the 'tariq alMasryeen' is the best.
> 
> I dont care, I now have hot water and do not have to move  Imma gonna go stuff myself now, to a nice cafe/restaurant in celebration.


 Oh boy, so he did what I do roughly every 3 months, just unscrew the little filters on the taps, wash off the rubbish collected on top, and put them back. Buy a gasplyer and do it yourself, takes about 3 minutes per tap. That is the universial way


----------



## ArabianNights

Whitedesert said:


> Oh boy, so he did what I do roughly every 3 months, just unscrew the little filters on the taps, wash off the rubbish collected on top, and put them back. Buy a gasplyer and do it yourself, takes about 3 minutes per tap. That is the universial way


I am out of here by the end of May, Alhamdulilah! I dont think Id have to go through this again!


----------



## SHendra

Wonder how many ladies from this thread got a visitor message/friend request last night? lol


----------



## Widget

SHendra said:


> Maybe it a generation thing too not just cultural.. I just cant eat anything I seen the face of lol.


Lol, we bought a rabbit from Ragabs a few months ago, I toddled off round the supermarket leaving hubbie at the meat counter (it's normally a 10-15 minute wait getting fresh meat there!) asking him to tell the butcher bloke to decapitate bunny before wrapping it, meaning decapitate and leave the head behind I didn't want it.

I didn't put it in the freezer when we got home so imagine my horror the day I got it out to defrost to find it's head (ok decapitated as requested) nicely cling wrapped with the rest of it's fluffyless body  I had to cover it with kitchen towel whilst in the fridge defrosting so it didn't stare at me everytime I opened the fridge, then it took me a good half an hour and several shrieks and much skin crawling (on my part) before I could remove the head from the rest of the body so I could cook it!


----------



## ArabianNights

Widget said:


> Lol, we bought a rabbit from Ragabs a few months ago, I toddled off round the supermarket leaving hubbie at the meat counter (it's normally a 10-15 minute wait getting fresh meat there!) asking him to tell the butcher bloke to decapitate bunny before wrapping it, meaning decapitate and leave the head behind I didn't want it.
> 
> I didn't put it in the freezer when we got home so imagine my horror the day I got it out to defrost to find it's head (ok decapitated as requested) nicely cling wrapped with the rest of it's fluffyless body  I had to cover it with kitchen towel whilst in the fridge defrosting so it didn't stare at me everytime I opened the fridge, then it took me a good half an hour and several shrieks and much skin crawling (on my part) before I could remove the head from the rest of the body so I could cook it!





Although I must say - that kind of thing would only happen in Egypt


----------



## ArabianNights

SHendra said:


> Wonder how many ladies from this thread got a visitor message/friend request last night? lol


Me! lol


----------

